# Stuffed Loin Of Pork with Sauerkraut & Mashed Potatoes.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Butterflied and stuffed with first coated with Italian Breadcrumbs, grating cheese, parsley.
a dollop of olive oil, then spinach, bacon, and monterey Jack cheese, salt/ pepper…rolled and tied, then browned all over in some bacon fat…fried onions in the same pan and put two cups of chicken broth, pepper, carrot, a few pieces of cut up potato. Then coated the pork with duck sauce and some soy sauce. baked for 45 minutes @ 375* …then thickened the gravy with a slurry of 2 teaspoons corn starch and a little milk.(Remove the carrot and potatoes before thickening the gravy)

The sauerkraut was 1/2 onion browned in a dollop of olive oil…
then one can of kraut, just cover the kraut with water, add salt/ pepper, and a few pinches of brown sugar…covered and simmered for about 20 minutes


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I see only one thing wrong here. SAUERKRAUT DOESN'T COME IN CANS, GLASS ONLY and this brand is best IMO.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

A meal with sauerkraut! That could also be on a German table. 😄 
Sauerkraut is available here in tins, in bags and even without packaging.
I make it myself. This is the best for us. I use Filderkraut, not white cabbage. Filderkraut is a cabbage that can only be found in this region. It has higher sugar content and softer leaves. This makes the sauerkraut very fine.
Here and here I've two different ways to do it. It's not difficult.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dang GIRL, I get fat-er just reading your posts. 

I agree, kraut, in a can Really?

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have tried to make sauerkraut once but was unsuccessful, after about 1 month I still hadn't seen any bubbles indication fermentation. I think perhaps I didn't shred the cabbage finely enough, anyway I gave up on it since I was using a 5 liter fermentation crock and needed the room. I have successfully made KimChi in the same crock just the sauerkraut wasn't working for me.
When wife and I first got married she bought sauerkraut in a can. Her mother and I scolded her about that. She's never tried to do it again and always gets Claussen brand. I did buy Libby brand in a jar once. Never do that again, wasn't crisp and didn't have a good taste.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If this woman does not stop cooking like this the the other knot is going to become a blimp.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The other knot is the shy, retiring kind. Won't let himself be seen. Hmm, I wonder...........


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> The other knot is the shy, retiring kind. Won't let himself be seen. Hmm, I wonder...........


she's posted photos of his body with the dog, just not his face.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colby, the head knot is blessed with his weight. He doesn’t fluctuate more than Five pounds.
And he eats up a storm! He’s not a snacker though, except at night he has a sandwich about nine or ten…usually a cheese sandwich or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.
He’s also very active.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tell him he has nice triceps. 😄


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I agree with the head Knot. I ain't puttin' my picture on the innerweb either. My avatar is as close as it get and pretty accurate at the end of the day.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t put pictures on the internet cause I was threatened by a member of a pond forum that I had an argument with…He vowed to ‘get me’ …He was clearly deranged. I don’t think I bring out the worst in ‘most’ men but, there is always exceptions.


----------

